# Humming noise while accelerating and Whining Noise while removing leg from Accelerato



## thameem0 (Nov 9, 2017)

Humming noise while accelerating and Whining Noise while removing leg from Accelerator
I Own Chevy Cruze 2013 Automatic Transmission 1.4 LS with odometer 130K, i have humming noise while accelerating and whining noise while removing leg from Accelerator.I have a doubt whether its from bad transmission fluid. Its taking too much time to reach accelerate. the automatic gear not seems to shift automatic.


----------

